# Bank Holiday Monday



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Morning all.... 

Does anyone happen to know if Portal de la Marina and/or Carrefour in Gandia are open on this Bank Holiday Monday?

Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Where I am, there is no 'Bank Holiday Monday'. It's a working day as I should imagine it is in the rest of Spain?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Depends where you are. Here in Valencia Lunes de Pascua is a holiday but it is only a few regions that observe it.
The carrefour website should tell you what is open and when.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yes a fiesta day here - Portal de La marina will be closed on Monday Calendar and timetables | Portal de la Marina


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

piersuk said:


> Morning all....
> 
> Does anyone happen to know if Portal de la Marina and/or Carrefour in Gandia are open on this Bank Holiday Monday?
> 
> Thanks


I think Carrefour in Gandia is open tomorrow (27th Sunday), so I would therefore assume it is closed on Monday...

(one of those strange rules where food shops cannot close two days running?)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

sat said:


> I think Carrefour in Gandia is open tomorrow (27th Sunday), so I would therefore assume it is closed on Monday...
> 
> (one of those strange rules where food shops cannot close two days running?)


Well, food shops around here were closed on both Jueves Santo and Viernes Santo this week. As far as I know nobody died of starvation.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Holiday in Chella but all the shops informed us of that , website for Carrefour should have the info


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Well, food shops around here were closed on both Jueves Santo and Viernes Santo this week. As far as I know nobody died of starvation.


A few shops in our village were open on both days, but only in the mornings. Daily bread and all that.

Just back from Mercadona and it was really quiet. I was trying to remember what Sainsburys or Tescos were like on Easter Saturday afternoon, when I lived in England? As I recall, people stocked up as if they were going to be under siege for a week, whereas here that doesn't seem to happen.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> A few shops in our village were open on both days, but only in the mornings. Daily bread and all that.
> 
> Just back from Mercadona and it was really quiet. I was trying to remember what Sainsburys or Tescos were like on Easter Saturday afternoon, when I lived in England? As I recall, people stocked up as if they were going to be under siege for a week, whereas here that doesn't seem to happen.


I managed to go out and buy some sandpaper and a paint brush on Thursday morning, thank goodness for bazaar shops! Then I restained my front doors on Good Friday morning, but I did put my paintbrush down whilst a traslado of Christ on the Cross came past in procession, carried by GC officers. How times have changed, when I was a child in the UK everything, but everything was closed on Good Friday and we weren't even allowed to play outside.

I went to Mercadona this morning too and it was quiet here, as were the streets, but I think a lot of people were still in bed catching up on sleep from the night before. The proprietor of a local bar my OH uses says they didn't close until 5.30 am on Friday morning, and I bet it was the same last night. Even the local buses were running until 4.00 am.

But even at Christmas, when the UK supermarkets used to look like a plague of locusts had been in on Christmas Eve, people don't seem to go quite as mad on stocking up.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks all. I'll try the Carrefour tomorrow and see what's doing.. No real problems if not. We have a meeting now in Gandia on Wednesday so worse case it can all be done then... 
Pedro


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Just back from Mercadona and it was really quiet. I was trying to remember what Sainsburys or Tescos were like on Easter Saturday afternoon, when I lived in England? As I recall, people stocked up as if they were going to be under siege for a week, whereas here that doesn't seem to happen.


The Spanish would have stocked up on Wednesday at the latest for the weekend.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> The Spanish would have stocked up on Wednesday at the latest for the weekend.


Yes they were out in force with full trolleys waiting to pay.


----------

